# Rancilio Silvia V2 on eBay



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

Rancilio Silvia V2 on eBay (faulty)

what should one be paying for this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-Espresso-Machine-/190842570273?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item2c6f1a8621

by the way, is this the correct section for this post?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Its difficult to say as this might not be the only fault...


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Difficult to say what it's worth, I suppose you could shop around and get a quote to repair it, but you only have his word that it is just the heating element. There is possibly a better buy on ebay a V3 with a years warranty left on it in East Sussex (no it's not me!) pictures look good.


----------



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, I think I will pass on this.

Am gutted the Missus missed out on a Fracino Piccino by a fiver.

Will take a look @ this V3


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

SadikYP said:


> Rancilio Silvia V2 on eBay (faulty)
> 
> what should one be paying for this?
> 
> ...


A new heating element cost £75.00 from Myespresso. There are Youtube vids showing how it's done - not difficult if you are reasonably DIY competent. As the auction is dirty cheap (at the moment) you could get a bargain and the reassurance that the machine has a new element. If the pump has gone - that's £40.00 and a new solenoid is around £30.00. If it goes for £30-£40 and you factor these costs in, you'd be getting it for £150.00 or less with the knowledge that the internals are new.


----------



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

I think that some of the parts are slightly cheaper @ Espresso underground.


----------

